# push button ignition



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i want to install a push button ignition in my maxima. i've looked online but i've only seen people make a toggle for their acc and a button for the ignition. but i only want one for the ignition. i want the key to turn the acc on and to turn the car off. can someone make a wiring diagram or pictures of the installation if you have done this before?


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 3, 2008)

n_hall said:


> i want to install a push button ignition in my maxima. i've looked online but i've only seen people make a toggle for their acc and a button for the ignition. but i only want one for the ignition. i want the key to turn the acc on and to turn the car off. can someone make a wiring diagram or pictures of the installation if you have done this before?


Iv never seen or heard of anyone doing this but best wishes on this. I think its really cool but let me know if you find out beacuse I would like to know myself. 

Best luck is Google and I'm not trying to be a dick saying google. I'm serious lol. 

Best wishes,
Tim


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

piece of cake.
look up the wiring diagram for a remote start and you'll see the 2 wires that are needed to start the car.
have a switch apply power to those 2 wires and viola' you got push button start.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

can someone point me in the right direction to a remote start wiring diagram?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

from bulldogs website.
it's also in the FSM


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm assuming it would be starter and starter 2? correct me if i'm wrong please. and what is FSM?


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

FSM= Factory Service Manual

Also try ALLDATA. pretty useful info


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Alldata will often just lift everything right out of the FSM.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

i've used both, nd i prefer alldata for more situations


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

n_hall said:


> i'm assuming it would be starter and starter 2? correct me if i'm wrong please. and what is FSM?


Correct, and as has been pointed out FSM stands for Factory Service Manual. it's the repair guide the dealers used to repair the car in the old days.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

you said to have a switch apply power to the two wires. so do i need three wires going to the switch, one being a power source? or will having a button with the two wires work?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

n_hall said:


> you said to have a switch apply power to the two wires. so do i need three wires going to the switch, one being a power source? or will having a button with the two wires work?


3 wires minimum.
1 power going in, 2 power going out.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

can i use a switch with two connections, but have a power going to one connection and both the starter wires going to the other? or do i need a switch with three connections, one power and the other two the starter switches?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can do a lot of things, does not make them wise.
there is a fairly large amount of current that has to go through the switch so one with more terminals is likely to have the ability to handle it without resorting to relays.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

would you happen to know the voltage requirements for the switch? 12v?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

voltage is 12. but the fact that you are asking such a basic automotive question implies to me that this is beyond your abilities and I will offer no more advice as I don't want to see your car up in flames because you didn't know something that I took ad obvious


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i don't have the same colored wires as the diagram on the bulldog site. my wires are black with yellow, black with white, white with red, blue, and black with green. can some one help me distinguish between the five wires? i got a button at murray's, the instructions on it said to connect the ignition wire and the starter solenoid to the button.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

get a test light.
check to see which wires light ONLY WHEN THE KEY IS IN THE START POSITION. 
that is what I had to do on mine, my colors didn't match either.
BTW this is a seriously ricey / pointless mod


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i don't care if it's pointless or "ricey." and BTW "have a switch apply power to those 2 wires and viola' you got push button start."(internetautomart) where do i get the viola? i know someone that has one but i doubt they'll let me install it in my car.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

after not finding the right wires, based off of the bulldog wiring diagram, i connecting everything back up so i could drive. today i got that test light and made/installed the mounting bracket for the button in the piece of dash. i put it where the cigarette lighter should go.


----------

